# Hi,I'm Tracy



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,everyone,I'm Tracy and very happy came here .I wish everybody happy forever


----------



## klassifyme (Dec 3, 2010)

where are you from? you type with an accent


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2010)

Life is to short not to be happy.....welcome..............


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> where are you from? you type with an accent


...I was thinking the same

Welcome to R.I.U.


----------



## klassifyme (Dec 3, 2010)

tracy, where at you?


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 3, 2010)

We miss you long time


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Traci, Do you like Mario?
If so you will love my DIY Fabric Pot
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/389656-diy-fabric-pots-jumpman-pipe.html


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 3, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> We miss you long time


Hahaha I always have a post I find every night every blazing that cracks me up


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 3, 2010)

I missed the part where you came.


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

I from China!Thanks.Do you have another question?


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 3, 2010)

can you post personal home photography pics of you tracey?


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes do you smoke Marijuana. And how to you feel about a US warship in the tense Korean waters? I feel it is a necessary evil for us we've done this for many years with no huge issues but i hear your people may not like this. Atleast thats what I read from mainstream media sites. Have a good day almost bed time here


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you sure your government wont persecute you for using such a website?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

I do 
how are you doing tonight tracy
and welcome to the site 




Tracy95 said:


> I from China!Thanks.Do you have another question?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

hell of a fucking welcome guys


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

I&#8216;m so sorry ,I hope peace of world .That's all.And I looking the website about CFL Growing .I cant smork ,coz I'm girl ,not good my health.


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

How can I do it?seems I cant find where is add photo?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tracy95 said:


> I&#8216;m so sorry ,I hope peace of world .That's all.And I looking the website about CFL Growing .I cant smork ,coz I'm girl ,not good my health.


Welcome tracy nice to see another girl around though I'm confused why you can't smoke because your a girl...doesn't stop me


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tracy95 said:


> How can I do it?seems I cant find where is add photo?


Trust me you don't want to add pics of yourself tracy made that mistake!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

dont worry about a picture 
those guys got sites the go to look at pictures
i started out with cfls 
and hey all the girls i know smoke
we have lots of them here too



Tracy95 said:


> How can I do it?seems I cant find where is add photo?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

well i wish the world peace to and peace with your country 
and smoking is good for health 



Tracy95 said:


> Im so sorry ,I hope peace of world .That's all.And I looking the website about CFL Growing .I cant smork ,coz I'm girl ,not good my health.


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

I real cant smoke.but I know many girls can smoke,not me!and I just want learning in the website,I hope you can help me.Thanks.


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not Korean


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tracy95 said:


> I real cant smoke.but I know many girls can smoke,not me!and I just want learning in the website,I hope you can help me.Thanks.


So if you can't smoke have you tried edibles or tinctures? And what help are you looking for


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

i know u are not 
but if u were thats ok too i have 2 korean sisters



Tracy95 said:


> I'm not Korean


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

I see the website


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

thats good u found us 
so made u interested in cannabis



Tracy95 said:


> I see the website


----------



## Tracy95 (Dec 3, 2010)

no ,I think I'm not


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

ok well good luck



Tracy95 said:


> no ,I think I'm not


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tracy95 said:


> no ,I think I'm not


 So then what help were you looking for?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> We miss you long time


...your killing me...that was to funny


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 4, 2010)

LMFAO If traceys name was fred there would be no replys on this. Welcome tracey, so are you going to grow marijuanna?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> LMFAO If traceys name was fred there would be no replys on this. Welcome tracey, so are you going to grow marijuanna?


I resent this comment but sadly its true lol seems tracy said she wasn't interested in cannabis never did figure out what kind of help she was after


----------



## klassifyme (Dec 4, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> LMFAO If traceys name was fred there would be no replys on this. Welcome tracey, so are you going to grow marijuanna?


i responded because of the poor grammar and because im a dick


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> i responded because of the poor grammar and because im a dick


Well at least you can admit it poor grammar is frustrating but the english language is complex I don't blame tracy for having trouble there


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> can you post personal home photography pics of you tracey?


 This is the creepiest post i've read in awhile haha


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Dec 4, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> This is the creepiest post i've read in awhile haha


This place has attracted them all. It's amazing how popular this thread is. It's not fair. She come's in and says "hi" and has a 100 hits. Not to say I do this, but people who run around hijacking don't attract ass much attention. Lol. I at least read the threads and try to help. I don't hijack... Maybe I slipped a few times. But back to the subject here.

Welcome Tracy, there is an amazing CFL Growing section here. I'm sure you will learn a lot. The DIY section is picking up momentum as well. Lot's to read here and lots of friendly growers. Welcome to RIU


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

well i dont know what she was looking for and she was from a foreign country so that explains the poor grammar but all that aside 
till she tries to sell u a asian mail order bride or a pallet load of cheap chinese grow lights she should be welcomed and treated with respect
ok stepping down from my soapbox and walking away


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the site tracy.....just ignore most of us around here....we're mostly stoners who love bud porn and ladies who talk about it....have fun !


----------

